

Stackexchange now supports Google+ - martin_sch
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/q/97406/156875

======
laconian
This'll actually be pretty sweet with SPYW, assuming my coworkers and
programming buddies are diligent plus-one'ing the choice SO threads.

------
creativityland
They don't have much choice when their business is built on top of Google
traffic :\

